# hello and a hs80wa question



## R_Reed (Jan 6, 2016)

new to the forum. i have been using a honda hs80wa blower to clear a rather long driveway in upstate ny for a friend. i have used the honda for 12 years. she bought it in 1987 and the only issues prior, one auger belt, one shear pin. starts first pull every time. it's so trouble free, i didn't really need a forum until now. new problem is the spring on the auger idler pulley lever snapped. i have a new spring on order. i can't find a good diagram of where the bottom of the spring hooks. i haven't split the blower in half yet and it may be obvious. if someone has a diagram or pic or hints, it would be very helpful for me before i go up to put the spring in. it's an amazing machine. thank you.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I haven't had a HS80 apart, but I have an HS724 apart, tonight I'll take a picture and post it.
It may have the same or very close spring arrangements


----------



## R_Reed (Jan 6, 2016)

that would be great HS/fan. i know why you are a fan, what a machine!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is what's on my HS724


----------



## R_Reed (Jan 6, 2016)

thanks so much. i've been on the forum one day and i'm loving it already. a big help, i'm thinking. i am on a forum (ford truck enthusiast) for my '49 ford pickup, a similar great group of guys. the internet is so helpful for these things. dick r.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Be sure to get the correct spring fitted to the correct location...

For the Honda HS80:


----------



## R_Reed (Jan 6, 2016)

thanks, robert, that is the diagram i was looking for. the spring that broke is def the top auger spring, i have the broken spring. i'll be sure to match it up to the replacement before i put it in. i'm guessing the bottom spring is still there. will open it when i get my new spring. this is a good head start. dick r.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum R Reed


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welocome R_R !!


----------



## R_Reed (Jan 6, 2016)

finally wrapped up my repair. the pics and diagrams provided by the forum members was very useful. in my parts search, it shows the lower spring in the drive pulley diagram and the upper puller in the handlebar diagram. the pics and diagram above showed me that i needed the auger tensioner roller spring (upper), after an extra week waiting for my part, now have it back together. thank you honda forum members.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

R_Reed said:


> thanks so much. i've been on the forum one day and i'm loving it already. a big help, i'm thinking. i am on a forum (ford truck enthusiast) for my '49 ford pickup, a similar great group of guys. the internet is so helpful for these things. dick r.



\The internet is a help, but IMHO, it won't last, just a passing fad. :icon_whistling:

:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------

